# Scratch board for nails



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I keep meaning to but have never gotten around to it


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Interesting concept.
Sounds a bit like a scratching post for cats.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

This thought ran through my head a few days ago when Maverick scratched at me.

I should try this, definitely beats me struggling to find the right place to cut and him struggling to get away even when he is sleepy.


----------

